# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] οθόνη sony ericsson W595

## asna

Καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ!!
Έχω ένα sony ericsson W595 το οποιο ειναι slide. Η οθόνη του ξαφνικα σταματησε να λειτουργει ενω στα υπολοιπα ανταποκρινεται οπως πριν. Τι πρεπει να κανω για να το φτιαξω?

----------


## taskom

Καλησπερα 99% να αλλαξεις flex Αν δεν εχει πεσει το κινητο και σπασει η οθονη του..


Aνταλακτικο.

http://www.pds.com.gr/index.asp?mod=...m&ID=62&p=8119

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sa...+ribbon&_frs=1

----------


## asna

ευχαριστώ! Οχι ευτυχως η οθονη ειναι μια χαρα. Ποια κατσαβιδια κανουν για τετοιες βιδες? καποια ακριβειας που πηρα δεν κανουν

----------


## taskom

http://www.pds.com.gr/index.asp?mod=...&ID=102&p=9623

----------


## rep

δες και το σχετικο video προσφορα του καταστηματος......

----------


## Hary Dee

Παιδιά πώς καταλαβαίνουμε ότι είναι flex και όχι η LCD; Εμπειρία στο συγκεκριμενο κινητό ή συνήθως οι χαλασμένες LCD απλά δείχνουν ένα σκέτο λευκό;



> δες και το σχετικο video προσφορα του καταστηματος......


Χρυσόστομε ο θερμός αέρας σε τι εξυπηρετεί; Ξεκολλάει πιο εύκολα το πίσω καπάκι;

----------


## rep

το ψεκαζω να ζεσταθει η κολα απο κατω και να βγει ευκολα χωρις να στραβωσει.

----------

Hary Dee (20-11-12)

----------


## Hary Dee

Υπενθυμίζω και το:


> Παιδιά πώς καταλαβαίνουμε ότι είναι flex και όχι η LCD; Εμπειρία στο συγκεκριμενο κινητό ή συνήθως οι χαλασμένες LCD απλά δείχνουν ένα σκέτο λευκό;


γιατί τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω ίσως το έχει πλακώσει το quote του βίντεο και δεν φαίνεται!

----------


## asna

το εχω ανοιξει περιμενω flex .. αν δεν το χω καταστρεψει θα σας ενημερωσω αν εφταιγε αυτο τελικα.

----------


## asna

Ολα ενταξει δουλευει μια χαρα.. δεν ειχα ξανανοιξει κινητο και δεν το περιμενα ειναι η αληθεια αλλα τελικα δεν ηταν τοσο δυσκολο. ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια!!

----------

